# 9 people shot, 3 of them fatally, at Fort Lauderdale airport, reports say



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2017)

Just breaking....


9 people shot, 3 of them fatally, at Fort Lauderdale airport, reports say
WARNING: This article contains graphic image
Thomson Reuters Posted: Jan 06, 2017 1:44 PM ET Last Updated: Jan 06, 2017 2:19 PM ET


----------



## BorisK (6 Jan 2017)

Latest says suspect (dead) arrived on a flight from Canada with his weapon flown in checked luggage.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2017)

BorisK said:
			
		

> Latest says suspect (dead) arrived on a flight from Canada with his weapon flown in checked luggage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



False info, suspect is in custody....


----------



## BorisK (6 Jan 2017)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> False info, suspect is in custody....



Appreciate the correction.  BZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Jan 2017)

I find it strange that he flew out of Canada with a checked weapon.  CATSA X-ray every bag especially those on US bound flights any weapons found in luggage have the police brought in.  Especially a weapon and ammunition.  Shouldn't happen.


----------



## Remius (6 Jan 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I find it strange that he flew out of Canada with a checked weapon.  CATSA X-ray every bag especially those on US bound flights any weapons found in luggage have the police brought in.  Especially a weapon and ammunition.  Shouldn't happen.



ASFAIK checking a firearm is not illegal as long as it is declared?  Also,they stated he loaded it in the washroom after retrieving it from his luggage.  Things are fluid right no way so we don't have all the facts yet so who knows.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jan 2017)

Air Canada says they had no such passenger and no checked firearms on their flight.


----------



## jmt18325 (6 Jan 2017)

It's now known he came from Alaska via MSP on Delta.


----------



## BorisK (6 Jan 2017)

I'm never posting again until things are confirmed  as it's amazing how wrong 'latest reports' are.  *facepalm*

http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/no-canadian-connection-to-airport-shooting-officials-say-1.3230725?hootPostID=bf1158704b52cf96fcc7632e0bf3521e


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2017)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> It's now known he came from Alaska via MSP on Delta.



Close enough.....I guess the police watch too much South Park.


----------



## Remius (6 Jan 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Close enough.....I guess the police watch too much South Park.



Someone clearly does.  Canada, Alaska, meh same thing.   [


----------



## Flavus101 (6 Jan 2017)

BorisK said:
			
		

> I'm never posting again until things are confirmed  as it's amazing how wrong 'latest reports' are.  *facepalm*
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/no-canadian-connection-to-airport-shooting-officials-say-1.3230725?hootPostID=bf1158704b52cf96fcc7632e0bf3521e
> 
> ...



Even "confirmed" reports are not always confirmed.


----------



## AbdullahD (6 Jan 2017)

My condolences to the families affected and I hope he gets tried, somehow in a state with the death penalty.


----------

